# My home coming.



## Sythen (13 Jan 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QviJvWVRvk

Told my mom I'd be home mid Jan but was able to get home on Christmas eve to surprise her.


----------



## Navalsnpr (13 Jan 2011)

Glad you were able to make it home for Christmas!  Enjoy your leave!


----------



## Alea (13 Jan 2011)

Very, very nice!
I'm sure it must have been so hard to keep the secret 

Alea


----------



## SARgirl (13 Jan 2011)

Fantastic.  Absolutely Super.  Truly wonderful.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jan 2011)

That's great!!


----------



## Anny (18 Jan 2011)

Thats awesome!  I cried a bit watching, your mom is so sweet!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (18 Jan 2011)

Sythen said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QviJvWVRvk
> 
> Told my mom I'd be home mid Jan but was able to get home on Christmas eve to surprise her.



This video might make some people's allergies act up...


----------



## Sythen (9 Mar 2011)

Hey, a question for anyone here who might know.. I got a message about this video, asking my permission to put it on a new show they are doing.. Does anyone know if its against any sort of policy to allow it? A copy of the message, with his contact info purposely left out by me.. He said he will email me a consent form soon, so I will read it through but before I agree to anything I want to make sure its not gonna land me in trouble lol

Hi,

I work on a new Lifetime Network reality tv show called "Coming Home". The show is all about military homecomings and I came across your video on YouTube. We're looking for videos just like yours and we want to include yours in our program. Here's a link to the Lifetime website about the show:

http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/coming-home

"Coming Home" debuts March 6 on Lifetime Network along with the new season of Army Wives. Hosted by American Idol contestant Matt Rogers and produced by the same people that brought you "Extreme Makeover Home Edition" each episode will take the audience through a number of military reunions. We have surprises, emotional reunions, and all sorts of uplifting stories!

But the main goal of the show is to honor as many members of the armed forces and their families as possible. That's why we are desperate to include your home video as well.

We would be honored to include your video, but we are on a very tight deadline and need your response AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!

Each step of the way we are working closely with the Department of Defense. We are working under a production assistance agreement with the DoD and each branch of the armed forces. Without the help of the DoD and the members of the armed forces, this show would have been impossible.

Please get in touch if you would like to share your video! We're working weekends now too, so please don't hesitate to call! For more information, questions, or concerns please contact me at the information below. I look forward to hearing from you!

Thank you,

Jeff Zoldan
Associate Producer
Relativity Real/Long Pond Media


----------



## dapaterson (9 Mar 2011)

Talk to your chain of command and ask them the question.  There should be a unit Public Affairs rep who can, at the very least, punt the question to your formation public affairs officer.


----------



## Strike (9 Mar 2011)

I took a quick look.  Personally, I don't see anything wrong with it.  You don't look like a bag of hammers, no one's swearing and it puts the collective "us" in a good light.  May want to check with Int or Ops regarding the checkerboard badge, but the producers could easily blur that out if there is any real concern.  I've never seen anyone have to take it off for opsec reasons when dealing with media.  It was always more or less to deal with the reflection.

Check with the CoC/Brigade PAO.  He will send it up to the muckety-mucks in Ottawa for a confirmation and most of this can probably be done by phone so you don't have to wait too much for a time delay.


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Mar 2011)

Sythen said:
			
		

> Hey, a question for anyone here who might know.. I got a message about this video, asking my permission to put it on a new show they are doing.. Does anyone know if its against any sort of policy to allow it?



Let me understand your question, this video has been uploaded to YouTube two months ago, it has 1463 views and now you ask if it can be made public?


----------

